# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Met condoom zonder pil , zwanger?

## maci

ik heb het idee dat ik over tijd ben en daardoor best wel in de stress
mijn vriend en ik hebben het wel met condoom gedaan ongeveer een week geleden maar ik ben niet aan de pil, het condoom is niet gescheurd of afgegleden of iets dergelijks
en misschien is het gewoon stress 
maar ik heb wel buikpijn en last van waterige afscheiding 
zou iemand mij misschien kunnen vertellen of ik me echt zorgen moet maken of dat het gewoon spoken zijn haha 

xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Maci,

Als je seks gehad hebt met condoom en deze niet stuk is is een kans op zwangerschap nihil. Ondanks dat je de pil niet slikt is het condoom een heel goed voorbehoedsmiddel.

De reden dat je menstruatie uitblijft kan de stress zijn, stress zorgt ervoor dat menstruatie uitblijft. Probeer je dus iets minder zorgen te maken, dikke kans dat je menstruatie dan zo op gang komt!

----------


## lamami

> ik heb het idee dat ik over tijd ben en daardoor best wel in de stress
> mijn vriend en ik hebben het wel met condoom gedaan ongeveer een week geleden maar ik ben niet aan de pil, het condoom is niet gescheurd of afgegleden of iets dergelijks
> en misschien is het gewoon stress 
> maar ik heb wel buikpijn en last van waterige afscheiding 
> zou iemand mij misschien kunnen vertellen of ik me echt zorgen moet maken of dat het gewoon spoken zijn haha 
> 
> xx





er is altijd een kans dat je zwangerbent want condoom is niet altijd betrouwbaar zoals de pill ook niet altijd betrouwbaar is ..als je menstuatie uitblijft het kan door stress zijn mja als je twijfelt gwoon een zwangerschap testje doen is zo gebeurt  :Wink:

----------


## gerard1977

Het uitblijven van de menstruatie kan betekenen dat je zwanger bent geworden, maar het kan ook aan vele andere redenen liggen. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan 'Amenorroe', 'Anemie', het 'Polycysteus ovariumsyndroom', en andere oorzaken. 
Lees hier verder over: *De menstruatie blijft uit, wat is er aan de hand?*

----------


## christel1

Maci,

Niet direct het ergste gaan denken he... als het condoom niet gescheurd of afgegleden is dan kan het zijn dat je gewoon wat later ongesteld wordt. Voel je je echt niet safe, ga dan gewoon een zwangerschapstester halen, kan je in elke grootwarenhuisketen bijna kopen of bij Etos, of Kruidvat en test je gewoon, wel een goeie week wachten want moest er inderdaad iets verkeerd gegaan zijn en je doet de test te vroeg kan die een vals negatief beeld geven, een dag of 8 wachten is het beste dus. 
Maar ik denk wel dat het goedkomt hoor zoals Syl zegt, gewoon stress kan dit ook geven.

----------

